# Installing Remis blinds to Boxer cab



## rolyk

(Mod Note.

Rolyk has asked for this guide to be transferred to a permanent home in the "Members Motorhoming Guides". >> Here <<

I have now done so, but will leave it here as well so that members can comment, as it seems likely to generate a lot of interest. 

Zeb.)

There have been several recent posts about the difficulty of installing Remis cab blinds to the latest Boxer. Peugeot are now installing a parcel shelf which has a moulded downstand in the front centre of the shelf and this downstand prevents the installation of the blinds. However, by modifying the shelf and cutting out part of this downstand, it is possible to install the blinds. If done properly it does not detract from the appearance of the shelf.

The following is a description of how I modified the shelf. Do not attempt to carry out the modification if your are not technically competent. If you have any doubt please leave it to the experts!

Remove all the shelf securing allen bolts and sun visors.

Carefully prise down the light fitting and disconnect the cable.

Pull the shelf rearwards to disengage and remove from the vehicle.

With a sharp and strong Stanley knife cut the front of the shelf as shown in the photograph. Use a steel rule to use as a cutting guide to ensure a straight cut. It helps to make a short template of the profile of the top tube cover (pelmet) and offer it up to the centre part of the shelf downstand and mark the angle before removing it from the vehicle. This will ensure that the cut angle is the same angle as the tube cover.

Replace the shelf and refix in position.

The Remis installation instructions can now be followed. However there is insufficient depth for the tube cover to run behind the front of the modified parcel shelf and the plastic cover (pelmet) needs to be trimmed with a Stanley knife to allow it to fit. Do not remove the tube bracket (the part with the hole at the end of one of the tube covers). Although it will be weakened, it still be sufficient to support the tube.

Here are some photographs of the modified parcel shelf and the completed job.


----------



## gromett

Nice tutorial, lot of work there.

I had remis blinds installed in my last hymer. I found them to be flimsy and the biggest downside was they caused Massive amounts of condensation.
I moved over to external silver screens when I bought the Eura.

Karl


----------



## Tobysmumndad

Thanks gromett, you've confirmed my suspicions about these things. 

I was going to fit them on our Hobby, but went off the idea when I saw the disappointing amount of condensation on a friend's new Burstner Elegance last December. We didn't have any, using a combination of internal and external screens. (Ay, it was damn' cold in the Cotswolds, Jimmie!) As you say, it's the external screens that really seem to stop the condensation, if a bit soggy when you take them off!


----------



## rolyk

I really can't see how the Remis blinds can cause condensation. Obviously in the winter external silver screens will be required to reduce condensation and heat loss. 

Whilst they are necessarily made of a thin material so that they concertina into a small space the material is strong and does not tear. 

We feel that they are the best addition we've made to the van. For eight months of the year they replace our external screens and it takes probably 20 seconds to close them. And they have the added benefit of totally sealing off the cab windows to would be thieves.


----------



## gromett

I wasn't criticising you RolyK. For use in this country they have very limited period of the year when they can be used. As soon as the outside temperature drops and I had to have the heating on my windscreen was absolutely sopping. I think I managed about 3 months or so use per year with them. 

The material itself is pretty strong and certainly up to the job, however the little plastic hinges at the top snapped off on two of my blinds.

The other problem I found with them is that it reduced visibility through the little fixed side window on my Ducato.

My external silvers give me as much privacy and I find them easier to deploy than the Remis blinds were. This was 3 years ago so they may have improved the design but I would still have the condensation problems.

They do look very nice though and if you just use your van in nice weather then they are great as you don't lose locker space. But for all weather use and for full timers I would not recommend them.

Karl


----------



## Mike48

I think Remis blinds are excellent. If you have a panel van and use your vehicle to travel around I for one would not want to be bothered with soggy external screens. And if you have a panel van with limited space where do you store them.

External screens are great if you have the room for them or if you turn up on site and stay for a long time but for panel van owners such as myself Remis type blinds are by far the best option.


----------



## Grouty

Hi RolyK.
Thanks for the informative fitting instructions re these blinds.
I am awaiting delivery of my front screen blinds. 
Have I got this right, that the only bit I need to cut/alter is the lump in the middle?
I assume the top track just sits along the top of the screen? 
Thanks.


----------



## rolyk

It depends on the age of your vehicle. If it's pre 2010 or thereabouts you will need to take down and cut around the front centre of the plastic shelf. You will also have to trim the plastic pelmet. However, recent Boxer's don't have the shelf which will make it very much easier to fit and no alterations are required. And yes, the pelmet just screws to the headling. I used some short stainless screws with penny washers. Be warned though, it's a two person job to do the main part of the installation.

Fiat X-250's have never had the shelf so they're reasonably easy to fit.

After three years the blinds are still like new and are the best thing we've fitted to the van. No need for external Silver Screens, other than in the depths of winter, and they take seconds to close. And despite what others say, we have had minimal condensation on the windscreen.


----------



## Gary1944

Hi all, I too love the ease of use of the Remis blinds. We bought the external screens as well, but I hardly ever use them unless the weather is really cold when they work really well. 

If we get some moisture on the inside of the screen I just use a squeegee with a micro fibre cloth along the base of the screen to mop up the moisture. Works fine for me. Also keeps the screen clean!

However only downside, as mentioned, is the reduction in visibility, especially through the quarter light where it obscures part of the view of the mirror.

All in all, a good product.

Gary


----------



## Grouty

Hi again RolyK.
Sorry to sound stupid, but what is the 'pelmet'. Bear in mind I havent received my blind yet so it may be apparent when I see it. I guess its part of the kit?


----------



## rolyk

It's the L shaped plastic moulding that covers the top support wire.


----------



## Curtisden

*Sliding internal blinds*

Condensation!
Just open a roof vent or two turn down or off the heater and you won't get any or very much at all. Thats what we do.
P


----------

